# Box Freestone Mine (Lower Series) - JUly 2012



## cunningcorgi (Jul 23, 2012)

*HISTORY*

Box is not one quarry, it is a series of several quarries that eventually all joined up. Some of the area's inside Box are still known by their original names. Cliftworks, Spring, Tunnel, copenacre, Jacks, Cathedral, Sands, Groundstone, Browns and Hudswell. Many of the eastern quarry's were taken over by the MOD and converted into ammunition storage and wartime government seats. Today, only the western parts of Box are officially accessible.

*THE VISIT*

This report basically covers the southern region of the mine, i.e. the Lower Series - Jacks to BackDoor via Cathedral. Visited with wonkycows.

1. Jacks




2. Junction, Black Horse Road




3. The Black Horse




4. Three way junction




5. Box Crane 10, Bridgegate Road




6. Heading further in, Bridgegate Road




7. Box Crane 11, Bridgegate Road, now sadly missing its boom




8. Hanging Death, allbeit propped, Outer Ring




9. Serious strain, Roman Way




10. Undernrath the strain !




11. Roman Way




12. Four Ways, from Roman Way




13. Appian Way, from Four Ways




14. Going through REM's Crawl




15. The money shot, Box Crane 9, off B12




16. Scribblings




17. Propped roof, off B12




18. More scribblings




19. Passage into Cathedral




20. End of the line, Cathedral




Thanks for looking.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 23, 2012)

Nicely lit! Only been once but loved it! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 23, 2012)

Loved the graffiti,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 24, 2012)

I loved this place when we went, it was a cool day out in more wqays than one!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## King Al (Jul 24, 2012)

Great pics CC, always good to see this place, gotta love those cranes!


----------

